# I actually want to encourage algae growth



## jaime (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a really big pleco and I'm afraid he's not getting enough to eat. I don't see any algae on the glass or my plants and I give him about 6 algae chips a day but I never actually see him eat them (they just disappear). He won't eat any veggies I've given him either. I've tries cucumber, cooked yams, and lettuce. He looks ok, and I'm probably worrying about nothing, but every time I see him reposition himself around the tank I can't help but think it's because there's no food where he is. I haven't seen him try and suck the slim coat off anyone yet, though.

So, how can I encourage algae growth and should I? The only thing I can think to do is move the tank in front of a window but that's going to be a pain. Any suggestions?

20G @ 78 degrees
2 fancy guppies
4 Neon tetras
2 Angelicus loaches
1 frickin huge pleco


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

What kind of lighting do you have in the tank? I didn't have any algae growth at all in my tank until I switched to a bulb that boosts plant growth. They're easy enough to find. Your pleco is probably eating the algae chips, but if you want to encourage algae growth you shouldn't have to do anything as drastic as moving your tank. 

That's pretty much all I can think of- just get a different and more powerful tank light. Other than that, maybe you could look up some threads on how to get rid of algae and do the opposite of what everyone says.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it a common pleco. Once they get older they don't go to much for algae anyway. They will eat algae tabs, but put them in at night after the lights are off. He will also eat flake or any other foods that go to the bottom.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The reason you don't see much algae is you pleco is eating it. I have a 16 in Pleco in a 55G tank that has been cleaned of most Algae. He is afraid of me and hides whenever I show up. Try hanging some dry seaweed, Plecos love it. Large Plecos also like food pellets, They tend to become more carnivorous in their old age. .


----------

